# Phoenix Meetup



## MOREGONE (Sep 11, 2014)

The cooler months are on their way. If anyone would like to setup an excursion or photo walk post what you would be interested in.

I'm game for some street photography, portrait or landscape.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2014)

That 27-hour drive might just be a little further than I'm willing to go--especially with the 18 different construction delays Google is currently showing along the route!


----------



## mishele (Sep 26, 2014)

lol
ROAD TRIP!!


----------

